# Altolamprologus compressiceps



## fishbone52 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi, New here. I have three 1.5'' Altolamprologus compressiceps.
Have them only four days. In a 40 Gallon Breeder, three 3'' synodontis, 
good rock placements, plenty of swim area and the second day fed and ate
pellets and some frozen blood worms. Third day I changed some rocks. Now 
all three are sitting on the fine gravel not moving much at all. last night when 
I switched to moon lighting they did move around but very little. Today they are 
back to not moving and sitting at the gravel level. They have no interest in food. 
Fluval 306 with spray bar directed toward glass and not causing much water turbulence.
Water is good. I have no idea what is wrong with them ? Can you help ? Thanks, fish


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

It's very common for altos to pout for weeks after moving. They suffer from acclimation stress much more acutely than other cichlids. Keep the lights off, keep the water pristine (please post your nitrate, nitrite and ammonia concentrations, along with pH and temperature), don't feed for at least three days. When they're hungry, they'll eat. Until then, keeping their guts empty will be good until they adjust. Rotting food can ruin your water quality so quickly, and not feeding for up to a week won't harm them in the least.

I once had a shipment of calvus come in where two were DOA, the third died within 24hr, then I didn't see the 4th for weeks and just assumed she died and was eaten. It was THREE MONTHS later that I finally saw her out of the corner of my eye- she had grown more than 1/2 inch and was perfectly healthy. She finally settled in for me, but talk about drama.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

triscuit said:


> It's very common for altos to pout for weeks after moving. They suffer from acclimation stress much more acutely than other cichlids. Keep the lights off, keep the water pristine (please post your nitrate, nitrite and ammonia concentrations, along with pH and temperature), don't feed for at least three days. When they're hungry, they'll eat. Until then, keeping their guts empty will be good until they adjust. Rotting food can ruin your water quality so quickly, and not feeding for up to a week won't harm them in the least.
> 
> I once had a shipment of calvus come in where two were DOA, the third died within 24hr, then I didn't see the 4th for weeks and just assumed she died and was eaten. It was THREE MONTHS later that I finally saw her out of the corner of my eye- she had grown more than 1/2 inch and was perfectly healthy. She finally settled in for me, but talk about drama.


Please post water parameters as triscuit requested.

Ditto on water quality - altos require it.

Generally, I am not comfortable with not feeding 1.5" altos for three days as they burn up most food they've consumed almost daily. A three day fast seems long for 1.5" altos. I might be tempted to feed a very small amount at the end of day 2 of the fast just to see what their interest level is. If they don't even take a nibble after two days you may be in trouble.

Again, please post those water parameters.

Russ


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I defer to your expertise with altolamps, Razzo. :thumb: I could see altos not having the body composition to withstand long term fasting.

However, I've seen/heard of plenty of altos that come out alright after not eating for a week or more. Do you have any tips for minimizing acclimation stress?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

triscuit said:


> I defer to your expertise with altolamps, Razzo. :thumb: I could see altos not having the body composition to withstand long term fasting.
> 
> However, I've seen/heard of plenty of altos that come out alright after not eating for a week or more. Do you have any tips for minimizing acclimation stress?


Hey triscuit, I am referring to small fry. Alto fry are one of the few cichlids that you don't really have to fast before shipment. For example, I would fast frontosa fry for 48 hours to minimize waste in the shipping bag. Shouldn't really do that with Altos - you really don't even need to fast them as they convert most of the food they ingest with not as much waste as other species. I do however fast them for 12 hours just because 

Acclimation: if you have *healthy fish* to start with going into a *hospitable new environment*, there is little acclimation needed. My alto fry were supper healthy and great eaters (I fed them a variety of foods to help them acclimate to their new homes). In my opinion, if both of the above two variables have been satisfied, they should start eating the same day they were taken out of the bag.

I am very interested in the water parameters as requested. If the pH in their new home is significantly lower than the bag they come out of, you will have trouble. Parameters are really needed to continue this thread any further.

All the best,
Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

This should have been an edit and not a duplicate post....

Acclimation: if you have *healthy fish* to start with going into a *hospitable new environment*, there is little acclimation needed. My alto fry were supper healthy and great eaters (I fed them a variety of foods to help them acclimate to their new homes). In my opinion, if both of the above two variables have been satisfied, they should start eating the same day they were taken out of the bag and be very active and interested in exploring their new home. That is normal when both variables can be checked off.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep new Altos comps sulk when new but erm should get over that in hours not days esp young ones.
Pos ill when you got em. Generaly pretty tough for Tang cichlids if not abused too much buy the seller.
Synos prob not helping tend to keep em awake all night.
Mind you blood worms are the death of many a hungry Tang cichlid. Fine for your CA but Tangs seem to well go off feeding and erm die when fed em. My exprience is do not feed Tang cichlids blood worm just asking for it, sorry.


----------



## fishbone52 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello & Thanks,

Sorry for the delay. 
My internet service was disconnected until today.

I retested this morning.
pH 8.0 
Ammonia 0 ppm
Nitrite 0.25 ppm
Nitrate 5.0 ppm

One died the night I posted.
The other two are doing very well now.
Both are eating and one is aggressive 
toward the other and won't allow it or the
synodontis near it's cave. I like this genus
and want to add more to the tank.
Both clavus and comps. Is this okay to do ?

Thanks Again,
fish


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

fishbone52 said:


> Hello & Thanks,
> 
> Sorry for the delay.
> My internet service was disconnected until today.
> ...


Well, your tank is not cycled for starters. Judging by your nitrite readings, you probably had some ammonia very recently (perhaps even an ammonia spike that has recently passed) and some pH swings too. Go get some SeaChem Stability from your LFS and start using immediately and report back after the seven days.

Do not add anymore fish until your tank has been cycled for a couple months. Also, do not do any maintenance for a few weeks.

Best wishes!

Russ


----------



## fishbone52 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks Russ, Okay, will do first thing tomorrow. 
I'll post back in a week.

Thank You,
Paddy


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

fishbone52 said:


> Thanks Russ, Okay, will do first thing tomorrow.
> I'll post back in a week.
> 
> Thank You,
> Paddy


If you have Prime, I'd add a capful tonight.

When you wake up, check your readings again 1st thing. If your nitrites are higher, add another cap of Prime before heading to the LFS. My guess is that your nitrites may be declining as you already have trace nitrate readings (can't say for sure - too many variables). You don't want to completely get rid of nitrites as they are needed to complete the cycle but you want to knock them down a bit so they are not harmful. Cease using Prime once you start Stability.

Stability should immediately & safely help cycle your tank within a week. 1st day, you are gonna want to triple the Stability dosage - not all at once, spread it out during the course of the day.

Do the same thing for the first few days (triple dose spread out).

Back it down to two doses for the remainder of the first week.

Continue treatment a few days beyond the initial period with one dose per day.

NO WATER CHANGES! You gotta let the cycle get going. Stability should keep nitrite & ammonia levels levels from being fatal to healthy fish. Your fish may not be healthy anymore. You are gonna have to tough this out and stick with the program.

Best wishes!

Russ


----------



## fishbone52 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks You Russ.
I did have Prime and I added it. 
Just got back with Stability and added the dose as per your recommendation. 
I'll post again in a week.

Thanks Again,
Paddy


----------



## fishbone52 (Aug 27, 2013)

Update on Calvus & Comps.
Water parameters all good now. 
Tank is cycled and every fish is looking and eating very well. 
Thanks to everyone responding to my original post. 
I hope to keep things going this well and will try to post photos soon. 
So, Russ and all, Thanks Again!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

fishbone52 said:


> Update on Calvus & Comps.
> Water parameters all good now.
> Tank is cycled and every fish is looking and eating very well.
> Thanks to everyone responding to my original post.
> ...


Awesome!

Be careful about tank maintenance in the first month a tank is newly cycled. Your bacteria colony is very delicate at this new stage. I would hold off any maintenance for a couple weeks (feed lightly). You can still supliment a little bit of stability after your water changes.


----------

